# Mushroom vent



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi

While on holiday recently I noticed that I could see the sky through the vent just above the bed. On taking a look I noticed that the mushroom bit of the vent was nowhere to be seen.

Obviously I'll need to replace this but I have a couple of questions:

1) is the standard size hole 110mm - the internal bit of the vent is 90mm and without taking it all apart I'm not sure how big the hole is.

2) can just the mushroom bit be replaced, leaving the main assembly still fixed/sealed into the roof? I'd rather not remove everything and re-seal, as it doesn't leak. Is this the only way though?

Thanks
Griff


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Also - is the roof strong enough to take the weight of an adult (Fiat Ducato 2005). Otherwise it's a bit of a stretch to reach properly


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I looked on ebay for "mushroom vent" and there are quite a few but none look quite the same as yours.

It may be worth a close up check of yours to see if there are any manufacturers markings which may help to narrow the search down. Obviously it would be much easier to buy an identical one (even if it was the complete thing) and just clip the new cover into place.

As far as getting on the roof is concerned then I would use some planks/boards to spread the loading a bit and you should be fine.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Leisure shop _direct _sell a few under "ventilation".


----------

